# Looking for a good free video editor



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi. Pretty much the title.

I need a video editor thats easy to learn on, free, and not windows movie maker.

When i switched to win10 my movie maker flaked out, so i need a decent one to replace it, so i can start editing my Youtube vids.

If it has a free version, and i like it, I'll probably buy a full version later, just hard to fork out huge cash for something you dont know will be a good fit.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 28, 2016)

Maybe try VSDC (if i recall correctly this is how it was named)


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks. Ill check it out when i get home. If you find out the full name before that, please let me know.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Thanks. Ill check it out when i get home. If you find out the full name before that, please let me know.



www.videosoftdev.com: Download Free Video Editor: best software for video editing.

Here you go!

Good Luck & Have Fun


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

That's a lame software. The only thing you need is Windows Movie Maker

Unless you want quality then you've gotta shell out the big bucks

Or go to university and get it for free like me


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Ah hello Sergei. I knew it was only a matter of time.

I would use movie makr, but as i said, windows 10 update messed it up, and the site says there isnt a win10 compatable version yet.

Im not quite in a position to be able to buy something catered to pros, or for schooling either. I just need something to start me out.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Ah hello Sergei. I knew it was only a matter of time.
> 
> I would use movie makr, but as i said, windows 10 update messed it up, and the site says there isnt a win10 compatable version yet.
> 
> Im not quite in a position to be able to buy something catered to pros, or for schooling either. I just need something to start me out.



Well you could always yar har har but I'll leave it to you to wonder what that truly means


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Lol i could, but im trying the straight and narrow these days.....little hint....IT SUCKS!


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

You only punish yourself by doing it my friend


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah but if i get caught and tossed in jail, the wife and son suffer from the lack of income. Not a price im willing to pay for a hobby.

Thanks for the effort though. For when i have a bit more money, got a scoop on a good one to buy?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Yeah but if i get caught and tossed in jail, the wife and son suffer from the lack of income. Not a price im willing to pay for a hobby.
> 
> Thanks for the effort though. For when i have a bit more money, got a scoop on a good one to buy?



What a shit ISP you have

Sony Vegas Pro is some good shit though with a lot of QoL things available


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, Rainbow Com. has always been a bit lacking.

I think someone else said Sony Vegas Pro was good too, so I will probably end up with that. Thanks Sergei.

Whats a QoL?


----------



## Storok (Aug 28, 2016)

there we got it... A thread full of ppl not knowing the hidden gems of this planet... Have you ever heard about HitFilm? Probably not but it is an amazing editing software almost untouchable in the variety of features and so on so if you want to know more about it we can have a looong conversation about it hehe

edit: Its free


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 28, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Yeah, Rainbow Com. has always been a bit lacking.
> 
> I think someone else said Sony Vegas Pro was good too, so I will probably end up with that. Thanks Sergei.
> 
> Whats a QoL?



Quality of life



Storok said:


> there we got it... A thread full of ppl not knowing the hidden gems of this planet... Have you ever heard about HitFilm? Probably not but it is an amazing editing software almost untouchable in the variety of features and so on so if you want to know more about it we can have a looong conversation about it hehe
> 
> edit: Its free



Fuckin' shills man


----------



## Gaitsu (Aug 28, 2016)

Had to look up what a shill was. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Generic Fox (Oct 1, 2016)

Kdenlive and OpenShot are both free and relatively powerful. Kdenlive may or may not run on windows machines, but I know for fact that OpenShot runs. You could also dual boot Ubuntu Studio, which includes a free software library for video production.


----------



## Gaitsu (Oct 1, 2016)

Generic Fox said:


> Kdenlive and OpenShot are both free and relatively powerful. Kdenlive may or may not run on windows machines, but I know for fact that OpenShot runs. You could also dual boot Ubuntu Studio, which includes a free software library for video production.



Thanks, but I already decided on saving up the money for sony vegas


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Oct 2, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Thanks, but I already decided on saving up the money for sony vegas


Good choice lad ^^


----------

